# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Who are the best MMA fighters in the world? (of all time)

## TroyJackson3000

no posting links - 
Do you agree with the list?
I agree with Fedor, GSP, Jon Jones, Anderson Silva and BJ Penn

Who would you add or remove

----------


## RigPig

I'd remove you and all your fuckin links if it was up to me.

----------


## *Admin*

> no posting links - 
> Do you agree with the list?
> I agree with Fedor, GSP, Jon Jones, Anderson Silva and BJ Penn
> 
> Who would you add or remove



Troy please read our rules...

To make an effective post you do not need to post a link. as you can tell it is annoying to many...

and we do not like having to follow you around to remove your links..

Thank you 

*admin*

----------

